# "Anything not Music or Movie " Baker's Dozen...



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

There are lots of cool things besides music and movies, so...

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.



-Uriel


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 30, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.


2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3 

3. Guam, for the diving.\



-Uriel


----------



## intraultra (Mar 31, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.\
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 31, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.\
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada - call it intrigue.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 31, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.\
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada - call it intrigue.
6. Ireland - Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2009)

Topic: Name a vacation spot that you have never been to, and are dying to visit.

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.\
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada - call it intrigue.
6. Ireland - Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 31, 2009)

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.

9. Dubai... Um, I hear the diving is great there , too 

-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.
9. Dubai... Um, I hear the diving is great there , too 

10. China, Japan and Nepal. The history! The architecture!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.
9. Dubai... Um, I hear the diving is great there , too 
10. China, Japan and Nepal. The history! The architecture!

11. Spain - I think it would be a blast and gorgeous. (+ amazing food)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 31, 2009)

Name a vacation spot you have never been to and are dying to visit

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.
9. Dubai... Um, I hear the diving is great there , too 
10. China, Japan and Nepal. The history! The architecture!
11. Spain - I think it would be a blast and gorgeous. (+ amazing food)

12. Australia and New Zealand


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Name a vacation spot you have never been to and are dying to visit

1. The UK, Wales and Scotland in particular.
2. Taiwan! <3 specifically Taipei <3
3. Guam, for the diving.
4. Deutschland! Berlin, Hamburg, somewhere.
5. Newfoundland/Nova Scotia, Canada -- call it intrigue.
6. Ireland -- Obsession with my roots and everything Erin.
7. Germany & Austria -- where my dad's ancestors came from.
8. The Galapagos Islands. I like tortoises.
9. Dubai... Um, I hear the diving is great there , too 
10. China, Japan and Nepal. The history! The architecture!
11. Spain - I think it would be a blast and gorgeous. (+ amazing food)
12. Australia and New Zealand
13. Oregon, USA - in June for the Rose Festival (ahh, the scent)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

(Psst! D A Bunny...you were supposed to give us a new subject)

Next Topic: WHat did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist





(Until my mom told me that you didn't get to keep the dinosaur bones) 





-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: WHat did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist

2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team) -it couldn't be further from the truth now, haha





(


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: WHat did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)

3. Wrestler


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: WHat did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler 
4. An interpreter for the deaf


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf

5. I also wanted to be a Policeman



-Uriel


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -

7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those )


----------



## moore2me (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -

7. *Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those )
Dear OneWickedAngel, So which one are you working on? Details please?
* 

8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those) 
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney 

9. Pet Store Owner - I wanted a wall of nothing but fish...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

moore2me said:


> *Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those )
> Dear OneWickedAngel, So which one are you working on? Details please?
> *




HAHAHA! Let's just say no one doing a show during Fashion Week has to worry about me (...yet)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 31, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?
> 
> 1. Archaeologist
> 2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
> ...



*Hi Blackjack, Good evening - nice pet store fantasy. The only little problem with a big wall of fish is when it comes time to clean the tanks - guess who gets to do it?*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 1, 2009)

moore2me said:


> *Hi Blackjack, Good evening - nice pet store fantasy. The only little problem with a big wall of fish is when it comes time to clean the tanks - guess who gets to do it?*



And a good evening (night now for me) to you as well! You're absolutely right - it would be quite an undertaking. But when I was 7, I could care less - I would watch fish all day long. And I KNEW I would take the best care of them.  Funny how now I'm working for Petco... World works in weird ways.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those)
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney
9. Pet Store Owner

10. I ALSO wanted to be a Fireman


-Uriel


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those)
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney
9. Pet Store Owner
10. I ALSO wanted to be a Fireman

11. I wanted to be a vet nurse ( i didnt think i was smart enough to be a vet hah)


----------



## Mishty (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those)
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney
9. Pet Store Owner
10. I ALSO wanted to be a Fireman
11. I wanted to be a vet nurse
12. I wanted to be a Mommy


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those)
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney
9. Pet Store Owner
10. I ALSO wanted to be a Fireman
11. I wanted to be a vet nurse ( i didnt think i was smart enough to be a vet hah)

12. I wanted to be a Veterinarian (I thought I was smart enough, but I obviously wasn't since I didn't get into vet school)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2009)

Next Topic: What did you want to be when you grew up, as a kid?

1. Archaeologist
2. Mom (of boys so I could have a whole hockey team)
3. Wrestler
4. An interpreter for the deaf
5. I also wanted to be a Policeman
6. Nurse -
7. Fashion Designer and author (at least I'm finally working on one of those)
8. I wanted to work as an illustrator for Walt Disney
9. Pet Store Owner
10. I ALSO wanted to be a Fireman
11. I wanted to be a vet nurse ( i didnt think i was smart enough to be a vet hah)
12. I wanted to be a Veterinarian (I thought I was smart enough, but I obviously wasn't since I didn't get into vet school)
13. I wanted to operate a horse ranch.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.

2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation

3. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)

6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)

6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will

9. Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will
9. Murphy was an optimist
10. I buy, you fly.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will
9. Murphy was an optimist
10. I buy, you fly.

As a (broke) younger brother, I was a great fan of I buy/you fly. For the mere price of a coke and maybe a cheeseburger, I would leap astride my bike and scamper off for my more flush older brother to McDonald's or wherever to pick up grub for him and his buddies (I had a detachable basket for just such occassions). OK, maybe I would try and hold out for a fish sandwich...that was always my favorite. My brother was pretty OK, so he would sometimes buy the fat kid a cheeseburger,fries,drink AND a fish sandwich. 

Oh, Number 11...

11. The Truth Shall Set You Free/Oh What a Tangled Web We Weave...
Lies just make life more and more hard to keep straight. Yes, sometimes I'm an abrasive fuck, but I'm an honest one.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 3, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will
9. Murphy was an optimist
10. I buy, you fly.
11. The Truth Shall Set You Free/Oh What a Tangled Web We Weave...

12. Ass, Cash Or Grass,No One Rides For Free.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Next challenge, name some natural rules or laws that describe how our world operates.

1. Darwin's rules of natural selection of the species.
2. Newton's laws on universal gravitation
3. No good deed goes unpunished
4. Karma - what goes around, comes around
5. The Golden Rule (Do unto others...)
6. An Eye For An Eye (Death Penalty)
7. The bread will always fall jelly side down.
8. Murphy's Law - what can go wrong, will
9. Murphy was an optimist
10. I buy, you fly.
11. The Truth Shall Set You Free/Oh What a Tangled Web We Weave...
12. Ass, Cash Or Grass,No One Rides For Free

13. All Roads Lead to Rome/Lead Home

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.

2. Diet A&W Root beer


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer 

3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)

4. Lucozade~


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade

5. Diet Coke


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke

6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[


7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk
9. Grape fruit flavored soda like Fresca or Squirt


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk
9. Grape fruit flavored soda like Fresca or Squirt

10. Diet Rite Red Raspberry soda, ice cold but without ice


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk
9. Grape fruit flavored soda like Fresca or Squirt
10. Diet Rite Red Raspberry soda, ice cold but without ice

11. I also love Lemonade/Limeade


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk
9. Grape fruit flavored soda like Fresca or Squirt
10. Diet Rite Red Raspberry soda, ice cold but without ice
11. I also love Lemonade/Limeade
12. Canfields Diet Chocolate Fudge Soda


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Beverage (This should go fast...)

1. Iced Tea, sweet or unsweetened.
2. Diet A&W Root beer
3. Dr. Pepper (and all the wannabes)
4. Lucozade
5. Diet Coke
6. Chilled diet gingerale mixed with chilled CranGrape juice with tons of ice[
7 Sex on the beach, daaaym gorgeous!
8. Strawberry flavored milk
9. Grape fruit flavored soda like Fresca or Squirt
10. Diet Rite Red Raspberry soda, ice cold but without ice
11. I also love Lemonade/Limeade
12. Canfields Diet Chocolate Fudge Soda

Well, when it comes to booze... Bulliet Bourbon, either over rocks, or with coke. 

View attachment Bulleit_Bourbon1216127511_362.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias

4. Louis C.K.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.

5. David Cross


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians


1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.

5. David Cross
6. John Pinette


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette

7. Eddie Izzard


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Next Topic: Favorite Comedians
> 
> 1. Lewis Black
> 2. Bill Cosby
> ...



8. Bill Hicks


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by moore2me View Post
Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette
7. Eddie Izzard
8. Bill Hicks

9. Lenny Bruce (The man that both Richard Pryor and George Carlin bowed to...)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette
7. Eddie Izzard
8. Bill Hicks

9. Lenny Bruce (The man that both Richard Pryor and George Carlin bowed to...)

10. The early works of Roseanne Barr


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette
7. Eddie Izzard
8. Bill Hicks
9. Lenny Bruce (The man that both Richard Pryor and George Carlin bowed to...)
10. The early works of Roseanne Barr

11. Bill Bailey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette
7. Eddie Izzard
8. Bill Hicks
9. Lenny Bruce (The man that both Richard Pryor and George Carlin bowed to...)
10. The early works of Roseanne Barr

11. Bill Bailey
12. Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Comedians

1. Lewis Black
2. Bill Cosby
3. Gabriel Iglesias
4. Louis C.K.
5. David Cross
6. John Pinette
7. Eddie Izzard
8. Bill Hicks
9. Lenny Bruce (The man that both Richard Pryor and George Carlin bowed to...)
10. The early works of Roseanne Barr
11. Bill Bailey
12. Jeff Foxworthy

12. George Carlin

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar


----------



## frankman (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar

3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)

5. Caramilk


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk

6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??) 

7. Junior Mints


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??) 
7. Junior Mints

8. Dove Dark Chocolate


In my personal opinion, the Cadbury Creme Egg is an epic FAIL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??) 
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate

9. Snickers Almond


----------



## CCC (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??) 
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate
9. Snickers Almond

10. Milky Way Dark


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??)
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate
9. Snickers Almond
10. Milky Way Dark

11. Whatchamacallit


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??)
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate
9. Snickers Almond
10. Milky Way Dark
11. Whatchamacallit

12. Mars Bar


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??)
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate
9. Snickers Almond
10. Milky Way Dark
11. Whatchamacallit
12. Mars Bar
13. Heath Bar

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers

2. Hungry Jacks (Burger King to everyone else)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: favorite Candy Bar

1. Butterfinger
2. Plain Hershey's Chocolate Bar
3. Twix, when they were still called Raiders...
4. Milk Shake (Ice Cubes are my favorite, but they aren't really a bar...)
5. Caramilk
6. Creme Egg Bar (How can such a small packet contain such epic win? How??)
7. Junior Mints
8. Dove Dark Chocolate
9. Snickers Almond
10. Milky Way Dark
11. Whatchamacallit
12. Mars Bar
13. Heath Bar

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers

2. Popeye's Chicken


Fast Food isn't actually as common in my city (Not like suburban California, where every stop along the freeway has the same BK/McD/TBell/KFC grouping). Thank the Gods... Anyways, Popeye's is the only one that I eat, and that's only for convenience, as it is on my block.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken

3. Taco Bell (there aren't very many where I live)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken

3. Taco Bell (there aren't very many where I live)
4. Burger King ( but #1 to me is Popeye's Chicken :eat2


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell (there aren't very many where I live)
4. Burger King ( but #1 to me is Popeye's Chicken )
5. Taco John's


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell 
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds'


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell 
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds'

7. White Castle


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell 
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle

8. El Famous Burrito


----------



## moore2me (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle
8. El Famous Burrito

9. Captain D's


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle
8. El Famous Burrito
9. Captain D's

10. Taco Bueno


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle
8. El Famous Burrito
9. Captain D's
10. Taco Bueno 

11. Portillo's


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle
8. El Famous Burrito
9. Captain D's
10. Taco Bueno
11. Portillo's

2. Arby's (From my childhood, I haven't seen one in these parts in forever...)


----------



## Twilley (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Category: Favorite fast food restaurant

1. Culvers
2. Popeye's Chicken
3. Taco Bell
4. Burger King
5. Taco John's
6. McDonalds
7. White Castle
8. El Famous Burrito
9. Captain D's
10. Taco Bueno
11. Portillo's
12. Arby's (From my childhood, I haven't seen one in these parts in forever...)
13. Waffle House (but almost exclusively between the hours of twelve and two AM...)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1.) Jim Henson's Dog City


----------



## CCC (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1.) Jim Henson's Dog City

2.) Swat Kats



Although I'm not that old, so _someone_ will probably remember that one...

EDIT: sorry dude. nearly same-time post.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1.) Jim Henson's Dog City

2. The Wallace and Ladmo Show



OK it was a Southwest thing, but still...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2009)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show

4. The Time Tunnel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 7, 2009)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel

5. The Great Space Coaster


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 7, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster

6. Gigglesnort Hotel


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster

6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop

8. 3,2,1, Contact!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop
8. 3,2,1, Contact!

9. World Beyond (Horror showcase on Sat mornings, in the US Southwest)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 10, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop
8. 3,2,1, Contact!
9. World Beyond (Horror showcase on Sat mornings, in the US Southwest)

10. The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop
8. 3,2,1, Contact!
9. World Beyond (Horror showcase on Sat mornings, in the US Southwest)
10. The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin

11. Creature Feature


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop
8. 3,2,1, Contact!
9. World Beyond (Horror showcase on Sat mornings, in the US Southwest)
10. The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin
11. Creature Feature

12. Chiller (Loved the hand with six fingers!)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC-
Favorite Childhood TV Show that Nobody Else Seems to Remember

1. Jim Henson's Dog City
2. Swat Kats
3. The Wallace and Ladmo Show
4. The Time Tunnel
5. The Great Space Coaster
6. Gigglesnort Hotel
7. Curiosity Shop
8. 3,2,1, Contact!
9. World Beyond (Horror showcase on Sat mornings, in the US Southwest)
10. The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin
11. Creature Feature
12. Chiller (Loved the hand with six fingers!)

13, The Herculoids (My favorite cartoon as a kid)

Next Topic: What's your favoritr color?

1. Uriel - Yellow


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow

2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow

5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry double post.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)

6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. *Sea Green*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 12, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green 

Since all the (good) blues are taken... 

9. Blackjack_Jeeves - Silver


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green
9. Blackjack_Jeeves - Silver

10. Uriel - Dark Forest Green (Yes, I have 2 favorite colors... And OWA, everybody loves black, you brat...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: What's your favorite color?

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green
9. Blackjack_Jeeves - Silver
10. Uriel - Dark Forest Green (Yes, I have 2 favorite colors... And OWA, everybody loves black, you brat...)

11. Midnight Blue (it's as close as one can get to black, but still look like blue . What can I say Uriel? It's the brat in me .)
(PS: I know more than enough pink-a-holics (ugh it hurt to type that) to easily negate the "everybody loves black" statement)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 13, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Next Topic: What's your favorite color?
> 
> 1. Uriel - Yellow
> 2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
> ...





OneWickedAngel said:


> sorry double post.



*OneWickedAngel, I figure you're making all these double posts mistakes deliberately to "rack up" on your overall number of posts. The tally man still counts these mistakes as real posts. I guess you thought you would sneak by, you little minx. Busted!*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green
9. Blackjack_Jeeves - Silver
10. Uriel - Dark Forest Green (Yes, I have 2 favorite colors... And OWA, everybody loves black, you brat...)
11. Midnight Blue 
12. Dark grey


As my colour is depressing I thought I would liven the post up!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

moore2me said:


> *OneWickedAngel, I figure you're making all these double posts mistakes deliberately to "rack up" on your overall number of posts. The tally man still counts these mistakes as real posts. I guess you thought you would sneak by, you little minx. Busted!*



_HAH! Waaaay too obvious . If I could figure out how to properly delete a post on my own I would. But thanks for the info; now I have even more reason to be pissed when the PC/Server glitches... _


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Uriel - Yellow
2. PamelaLois - Royal Blue
3. Moore - Sky blue
4. DeniseW -very pale yellow
5. OneWickedAngel - Black (Big surprise there huh?)
6. Adamantoise - Icy Blue
7. Wrestlingguy - Sea Green
8. Free2beme - Blue-green
9. Blackjack_Jeeves - Silver
10. Uriel - Dark Forest Green (Yes, I have 2 favorite colors... And OWA, everybody loves black, you brat...)
11. Midnight Blue
12. Dark grey

13. Bright Assed Red 


Wow, nobody said Red, but Yellow got twp mentions. Suck it red! I have recently ceased my red hatred, since it looks so awesome with yellow and blue.
And, Purple and Pink and Orange got no love. HA! 
Those colors can suck it (Especially you Purple...)


NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone


1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl

2. Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough

4. Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla

Yeah, I posted a second one...I'm a fat kid, I have two hands. Fear my Dual-Wielding Ice Cream Cones of Death! Nom Nom Nom Nom:eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 



Uriel said:


> Yeah, I posted a second one...I'm a fat kid, I have two hands. Fear my Dual-Wielding Ice Cream Cones of Death! Nom Nom Nom Nom:eat2:



Hmmm... I see your Dual-Wielding Death Cones and raise you my Six Scoops of Destruction!

Muhahahaha


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice-Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate

7. Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.
And it has to be coldstone creamery. In the wafer thingees with chocolate on the outside.
Seriously if coldstone creamery don't open in Wales soon I'm gonna fly to the US and bring a franchise back. One brick at a time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 13, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Ultimate 3 Scoop Ice Cream Cone

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.

9, PamelaLois - Orange Sherbet, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, Cookies and Cream


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.

9, PamelaLois - Orange Sherbet, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, Cookies and Cream
10.DeniseW - coffee, chocolate almond chip, maple walnut


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo 
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.

9, PamelaLois - Orange Sherbet, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, Cookies and Cream
10.DeniseW - coffee, chocolate almond chip, maple walnut
11. Punkin1024 - dulce de leche, homemade vanilla, moolenium crunch (all Blue Bell Ice Cream - of course!)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.
9, PamelaLois - Orange Sherbet, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, Cookies and Cream
10.DeniseW - coffee, chocolate almond chip, maple walnut
11. Punkin1024 - dulce de leche, homemade vanilla, moolenium crunch (all Blue Bell Ice Cream - of course!)

12. Orange Sherbet, Pineapple Sherbet, Lime Sherbet


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

1. Uriel - Mint-n-Chip,Black Cherry, Mocha Almond Swirl
2. OneWickedAngel - Rum Raisin, pineapple coconut, Bailey's Irish cream
3. Free - Strawberry Cheesecake, Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookie Dough
4. Uriel...again - Classic Chocolate-Strawberry-Vanilla
5. Free...again... - Fudge Brownie, Caramel Swirl, Oreo
6. OWA...again...- Honey & Sweet Cream, Caramelized Pear, Mayan Chocolate
7. Sugar and Spice - Rocky Road, Strawberry cheesecake, Butter Pecan
8. Runningman - Caramel chew chew, Cookie dough, choc chip.
9, PamelaLois - Orange Sherbet, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, Cookies and Cream
10.DeniseW - coffee, chocolate almond chip, maple walnut
11. Punkin1024 - dulce de leche, homemade vanilla, moolenium crunch (all Blue Bell Ice Cream - of course!)
12. Orange Sherbet, Pineapple Sherbet, Lime Sherbet

13. Adamantoise - Mint Choc Chip,Cookie Dough,Chocolate Fudge

*Next Bakers' Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink*

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke


----------



## Paquito (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Bakers' Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 18, 2009)

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic

5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry

didn't we already do this topic?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry

didn't we already do this topic? *(Actually, it was just Favorite Beverage in general. Soda was, of course, included)*

6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2009)

]Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer

7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi

8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi

8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale
9. BBW Betty -Diet Pepsi Jazz - Black Cherry Vanilla


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen - Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi

8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale
9. BBW Betty -Diet Pepsi Jazz - Black Cherry Vanilla
10. Twilley- Jones Soda- Green Apple


----------



## runningman (Apr 21, 2009)

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi

8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale
9. BBW Betty -Diet Pepsi Jazz - Black Cherry Vanilla
10. Twilley- Jones Soda- Green Apple

11. Runningman - Still Fanta


----------



## Esther (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi
8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale
9. BBW Betty -Diet Pepsi Jazz - Black Cherry Vanilla
10. Twilley- Jones Soda- Green Apple
11. Runningman - Still Fanta

12. Esther - Green tea ginger ale


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Favorite Soft Drink

1. Adamantoise - Diet Coke
2. Free - Dr. Pepper
3. Ginge - Diet Coke
4. Punkin1024 - Cherry Limeade from Sonic
5. PamelaLois - Diet Rite Red Raspberry
6. BJJ - Dad's Root Beer
7. Surlysomething - Diet Pepsi
8. OWA - Canada Dry Cranberry Ginger Ale
9. BBW Betty -Diet Pepsi Jazz - Black Cherry Vanilla
10. Twilley- Jones Soda- Green Apple
11. Runningman - Still Fanta
12. Esther - Green tea ginger ale

13. D_A_Bunny - diet cherry limeade from Sonic

New topic:

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

New topic:

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?
Whooo this is tough because I love me some dip and dippers.:eat1:
1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.:eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 21, 2009)

*What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?
Whooo this is tough because I love me some dip and dippers*.

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Pita bread and hummus


----------



## Esther (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.

4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.

4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing

6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)

7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo

8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo
8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips

9. Uriel - Steak Fries with Mayo (Belgian Style!), often with a hint of cayenne for kick.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 22, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo
8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips
9. Uriel - Steak Fries with Mayo (Belgian Style!), often with a hint of cayenne for kick.

10. PamelaLois - carrots and spinach dip


----------



## Twilley (Apr 22, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo
8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips
9. Uriel - Steak Fries with Mayo (Belgian Style!), often with a hint of cayenne for kick.
10. PamelaLois - carrots and spinach dip
11. Twilley- Chili/ Rotel and French fries...om nom nom


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 22, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo
8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips
9. Uriel - Steak Fries with Mayo (Belgian Style!), often with a hint of cayenne for kick.
10. PamelaLois - carrots and spinach dip
11. Twilley- Chili/ Rotel and French fries...om nom nom 

12. BJJ - Milk and Cookies!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2009)

What is your favorite kind of dip and dipper?

1. Sugar and Spice---Fritos scoop chips and Helluva Good onion dip.
2. Wrestling Guy - Pita bread and hummus
3. Esther - New York style flatbread and jalapeno hummus.
4. D_A_Bunny - Stacey's plain pita chips and Sabra Lemon Hummus
5. Deep Fried Cheese Curds and Ranch Dressing
6. Surlysomething-Texmex dip with nachos (my Aunt makes the best)
7. PamelaLois - Fresh made tortilla chips with home-made pico de gallo
8. Punkin1024 - Queso and restaurant tortilla chips
9. Uriel - Steak Fries with Mayo (Belgian Style!), often with a hint of cayenne for kick.
10. PamelaLois - carrots and spinach dip
11. Twilley- Chili/ Rotel and French fries...om nom nom
12. BJJ - Milk and Cookies!

13. Raw Broccoli and Ranch

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles

2. Jesus Christ


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ

3. Theseus


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus

4. Odysseus


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus

5. Gilgamesh


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh

6. Achilles


----------



## Twilley (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain

8. Beowulf


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain
8. Beowulf
9. King Arthur


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain
8. Beowulf
9. King Arthur
10. Perseus


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain
8. Beowulf
9. King Arthur
10. Perseus

11. Sigurd/Siegfried


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Greatest Heroes from Myth and Legend...real or ?
(And no, not from someone's sci-fi or fantasy novel ...Aragorn, Elric etc...) From the actual myths and tales from the past . Let's say 200 years+

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain
8. Beowulf
9. King Arthur
10. Perseus
11. Sigurd/Siegfried

12. Sun Wukong


----------



## BTB (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Herakles
2. Jesus Christ
3. Theseus
4. Odysseus
5. Gilgamesh
6. Achilles
7. Cuchulain
8. Beowulf
9. King Arthur
10. Perseus
11. Sigurd/Siegfried

12. Sun Wukong

13. Jason and and the Argonauts

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball

3. Tony Hancock


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock

4. George Burns and Gracie Allen (I know it's two names, but I honestly cannot think of one without the other.)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen

5. Jackie Gleason ( Damn, I miss all of these wonderful people.....  )


----------



## Uriel (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 

6. Jack Benny

The reason that I will be 39 forever...Jack Benny was an awesome human being.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 

6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope

8. Milton Berle


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 27, 2009)

Next Comedians from TV's Black and White past

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope
8. Milton Berle

9. The Marx Brothers


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope
8. Milton Berle
9. The Marx Brothers

10. Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard, Larry Fine- the Three Stooges.
They were brilliant!!!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 28, 2009)

Comedians from the Black & White Era...

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope
8. Milton Berle
9. The Marx Brothers
10. Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard, Larry Fine- the Three Stooges.
They were brilliant!!!!

11. Abbott and Costello


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Comedians from the Black & White Era...

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason 
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope
8. Milton Berle
9. The Marx Brothers
10. Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard, Larry Fine- the Three Stooges.
11. Abbott and Costello

12. Jimmy Durante - hot cha cha!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Comedians from the Black & White Era...

1. Red Skelton
2. Lucille Ball
3. Tony Hancock
4. George Burns and Gracie Allen
5. Jackie Gleason
6. Jack Benny
7. Bob Hope
8. Milton Berle
9. The Marx Brothers
10. Moe, Curly, and Shemp Howard, Larry Fine- the Three Stooges.
11. Abbott and Costello
12. Jimmy Durante - hot cha cha!!!!

13. W.C. Fields

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo

2. Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens

4. Gainsborough


----------



## BTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough

5.Yves Klein


----------



## Twilley (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali

7. Brom


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom

8. Yoshitaka Amano


----------



## runningman (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom
8. Yoshitaka Amano

9. Edvard Munch


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom
8. Yoshitaka Amano

9. Edvard Munch
10. Monet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Painters...


1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom
8. Yoshitaka Amano
9. Edvard Munch
10. Monet
11. Romare Bearden


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom
8. Yoshitaka Amano
9. Edvard Munch
10. Monet
11. Romare Bearden

12. Pieter Brueghel (Elder or Younger)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Michaelangelo
2. Vincent Van Gogh
3. Rubens
4. Gainsborough
5.Yves Klein
6. Dali
7. Brom
8. Yoshitaka Amano
9. Edvard Munch
10. Monet
11. Romare Bearden
12. Pieter Brueghel (Elder or Younger) 

13. Frieda Kahlo

Next topic: Favorite tree

1. Maple


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple

2. Cedar (mm the smell!)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)

3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)

4. The Larch... The... Larch.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.

5. Redwood


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety

8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety
8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL

9. Conifer (Pinophyta)


----------



## Uriel (May 1, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety
8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL
9. Conifer (Pinophyta)

10. Weeping Willow


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 1, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety
8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL
9. Conifer (Pinophyta)
10. Weeping Willow

11. Meyer Lemon (the bloom scent, and the fruit is outstanding)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety
8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL
9. Conifer (Pinophyta)
10. Weeping Willow
11. Meyer Lemon

12. Olive, for without it there would not be Ouzo or Raki


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 1, 2009)

Favorite tree:

1. Maple
2. Cedar (mm the smell!)
3. Magnolia (the flowers are beautiful now)
4. The Larch... The... Larch.
5. Redwood
6. Cherry Blossoms (that oh so marvelous harbinger of spring!)
7. Apple - of any variety
8. Beech - peeling the bark LOL
9. Conifer (Pinophyta)
10. Weeping Willow
11. Meyer Lemon
12. Olive, for without it there would not be Ouzo or Raki 
13. Brazilian Cherry (kiss them goodbye in South America)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 2, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 2, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ 

2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri


----------



## runningman (May 2, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ 
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri

3. St Davids


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ 
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids

4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA


----------



## DeniseW (May 2, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ 
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids

4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda

6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.


----------



## BTB (May 5, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.

7. St.Paul de Vence

Oh and a thanks to the Monty Python reference in the tree listing ( ... the larch)


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence

8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 6, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence
8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)

9. New York, NY The city so nice they named it twice!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence
8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)
9. New York, NY The city so nice they named it twice! 

10. Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas (hey, I love to shop and they have The Cheesecake Factory!)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence
8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)
9. New York, NY The city so nice they named it twice!
10. Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas 

11. Asheville, NC


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 10, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence
8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)
9. New York, NY The city so nice they named it twice!
10. Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas
11. Asheville, NC 
12. Martha's Vineyard


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 10, 2009)

Next - Name your favorite vacation spot.

1. Cape May, NJ
2. Marble Creek/Montauk State Park, Missouri
3. St Davids
4. Hyannis-central Cape Cod, MA
5. Bermuda
6. Indianapolis. Indiana... it's where my Nerd Convention is.
7. St.Paul de Vence
8. Cancun, Mexico (A hopeful; soon-to-be spot...)
9. New York, NY The city so nice they named it twice!
10. Stonebriar Mall in Frisco, Texas
11. Asheville, NC 
12. Martha's Vineyard
13. Acadia National Park


Next: 

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Cheater!!!!!!!!  Hurumph!!! 

Favorite ice cream flavor?

1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Favorite ice cream flavor?

1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
2. Moolinium Crunch (Bluebell)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Favorite ice cream flavor?

1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
2. Moolinium Crunch (Bluebell)

3. Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2009)

Favorite ice cream flavor?

1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
2. Moolinium Crunch (Bluebell)

3. Mint Chocolate Chip
4. Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia


----------



## DeniseW (May 10, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Favorite ice cream flavor?
> 
> 1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
> 2. Moolinium Crunch (Bluebell)
> ...



5 maple walnut


----------



## DeniseW (May 10, 2009)

1. Raspberry sherbet (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)
2. Moolinium Crunch (Bluebell)

3. Mint Chocolate Chip
4. Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia[/QUOTE]

5 maple walnut


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants that I finally had to give up a couple of years ago. It fit everything on me PERFECT! I OWNED when I wore it and haven't found anything that's come anywhere near close to it since.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants

2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.

( You said endow   )


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.

3. Socks...new socks are the lick.


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.

4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.

4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.

4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain


6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.

7. An England team soccer shirt.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.

8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.
8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back. 

9. A nice, all-occasion dress in my one of my favorite colors - Ivory.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 18, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.
8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back.
9. A nice, all-occasion dress in my one of my favorite colors - Ivory.
10. A polo shirt that doesn't shrink when you put it in the wash.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.
8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back.
9. A nice, all-occasion dress in my one of my favorite colors - Ivory.
10. A polo shirt that doesn't shrink when you put it in the wash.

11. The most comfortable pair of white cotton undies ever made.:blush:


----------



## Uriel (May 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.
8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back.
9. A nice, all-occasion dress in my one of my favorite colors - Ivory.
10. A polo shirt that doesn't shrink when you put it in the wash.

11. The most comfortable pair of white cotton undies ever made.

12. A pair of big, black boots, knee high, and with built in arch supports...

(My feet suck, 10.5, double wide...and Knee high!.Not an easy fit , usually, plus my calves are so massively muscular (A curse) that I can only ever get low-top boots...  )


----------



## PamelaLois (May 19, 2009)

Next Category: If you had to pick just one article of clothing to endow with magic so it would always fit you perfectly and last forever what would it be?

1. A pair of leather pants
2. A pair of black leather shoes.. not having to buy a pair every six months would be NICE.
3. Socks...new socks are the lick.
4. "Skinny" style jeans. Since they're so snugly fitted, the knees always blow out even if you pay for designer brands.
5. A really good, supportive bra that wouldn't cause shoulder pain
6. Skateboarding shoes that never lost their support and stayed as comfortable as day one when I got them.
7. An England team soccer shirt.
8. A French team soccer shirt with RIBERY on the back.
9. A nice, all-occasion dress in my one of my favorite colors - Ivory.
10. A polo shirt that doesn't shrink when you put it in the wash.
11. The most comfortable pair of white cotton undies ever made.
12. A pair of big, black boots, knee high, and with built in arch supports...

13. A pair of nice, warm comfy fuzzy slippers to keep my always cold, yet giant feet toasty warm


Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast


----------



## Esther (May 19, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast

2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.

3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.

4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 20, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.

4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 20, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.

6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.


----------



## DeniseW (May 20, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.

6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.
7. I grew up on something called "bread, sugar and milk". All it is is a slice of white bread sprinkled with sugar and milk poured on it. I don't know if it would make anyone gag(it is damn good) but no one else I knew ate it or even heard of it....


----------



## Esther (May 29, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.
6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.
7. I grew up on something called "bread, sugar and milk". All it is is a slice of white bread sprinkled with sugar and milk poured on it. I don't know if it would make anyone gag(it is damn good) but no one else I knew ate it or even heard of it....

8. Brown Sugar Sandwiches. Exactly what it sounds like - homemade bread with butter and brown sugar. Gritty and sickeningly sweet.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 6, 2009)

bump because I love this thread....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.
6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.
7. I grew up on something called "bread, sugar and milk". All it is is a slice of white bread sprinkled with sugar and milk poured on it. I don't know if it would make anyone gag(it is damn good) but no one else I knew ate it or even heard of it....
8. Brown Sugar Sandwiches. Exactly what it sounds like - homemade bread with butter and brown sugar. Gritty and sickeningly sweet.

9. Pinto beans topped with ketchup, bread and butter pickles mixed with cornbread.
10. Boiled okra.


----------



## Esther (Jun 8, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.
6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.
7. I grew up on something called "bread, sugar and milk". All it is is a slice of white bread sprinkled with sugar and milk poured on it. I don't know if it would make anyone gag(it is damn good) but no one else I knew ate it or even heard of it....
8. Brown Sugar Sandwiches. Exactly what it sounds like - homemade bread with butter and brown sugar. Gritty and sickeningly sweet.
9. Pinto beans topped with ketchup, bread and butter pickles mixed with cornbread.
10. Boiled okra.

11. Canned sardines in mustard sauce.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

Next Category: A childhood comfort food that you and yours love, but others would gag on.

1. Creamed Chipped Beef with peas, mushrooms and hard boiled eggs, served on toast
2. Green peas mixed into mashed potatoes served with sour cream. Looks incredibly unappealing.
3. Harvard Beets - cooked beets in a sweet sauce made from beet juice, sugar, vinegar and butter.
4. Mashed potatoes mixed with corn and spread on top of buttered white bread.
5. Corned beef hash and baked beans mixed together and eaten on toast.
6. Ground Beef Grand Style (a completely revolting looking casserole of ground beef, sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mushroom soup and green olives, with biscuits baked on top) It's pink and crumbly with green bits in it, looks like a bowl of barf but man, it's delish.
7. I grew up on something called "bread, sugar and milk". All it is is a slice of white bread sprinkled with sugar and milk poured on it. I don't know if it would make anyone gag(it is damn good) but no one else I knew ate it or even heard of it....
8. Brown Sugar Sandwiches. Exactly what it sounds like - homemade bread with butter and brown sugar. Gritty and sickeningly sweet.
9. Pinto beans topped with ketchup, bread and butter pickles mixed with cornbread.
10. Boiled okra.
11. Canned sardines in mustard sauce.

*12. Banana and mayonnaise sandwich*


----------

